# 1909 Corbin Model 9 Hub for Belt Drive MC



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 25, 2019)

Here is a hub you may never see again, Belt drive variation of the one production 1909 Corbin Model 9 coaster hub designed for motorcycle use. 

EVERYTHING about this hub is heavy duty as hell and condition is stellar, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 25, 2019)

Side by side with a Corbin Model 8


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 25, 2019)

A few 1909 Motorcycles on the road when this hub was being offered.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 2, 2020)

Just wanted to make the group aware that I posted this killer example of early MC tech for sale today in the sell/trade section of the forum.


----------

